# The dude's double "stop and shop"? What would you do???



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).

In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...

Pax: Yeah bruh, so like...I'm like....huh, literally IN the Uber NOW..I just got back to U of Arizona from break from seeing mom in LA so, huh.... yaaah...so I'm like literally just... doing my MEGA shopping trip now...oh yeah, first to Walmart , then huh to Target and...huh after that...then, well...I guess back to the dorm after...

Meaning, this guy expected me to drive .7 miles to Walmart, park and wait for him to do his extended "stop and shop", for God knows how long ...then repeat the same exercise at Target across from Walmart, piling groceries to the ceiling of my mid-size car, drive .7 miles back..it takes like 40-45 mins (end to end ) and I get paid like $7 or $8???

Fuber gets their cut either way (I dont value my time or effort), so they don't care...but I do!

Therefore, yours truly ended the first stop...scrolled through the next stop and return to the dorm, "completed" those rides and bounced.

Have any of you encountered "the double stop and shop"? Are there triple ones too???


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...



omg...I FINALLY caught on and the pax didn't like it AT ALL that I was setting boundaries! And there was NOTHING they could do about it or complain to Uber. Arrive, pick up pax "Hi, blah blah, pls confirm your destination. Oh, it's 2. Ok. Just so there's no disappointment, I just want you to know that 2 stops is for picking up or dropping off a 2nd person, so if we're doing anything else, I'm only ABLE TO WAIT 2 MINUTES." bwahahaha...FTHEM! Had 1 woman tell me to stop right there and let her out (1 block from home, in the dark am, on the way to work.) They threatened to report me, they said every other driver waited, etc. I DON'T CARE WHAT OTHER DRIVERS DO. THEY ARE NEW AND DON'T KNOW BETTER.

Nope, I'm not waiting while you buy booze.
Nope, I'm not waiting while you buy cigs
Nope, I'm not waiting while you buy coffee.
NOPE, I'M NOT WAITING AT ALL FOR *ANYTHING* UNLESS YOU LAY AT LEAST $5 IN MY HAND BEFORE YOU GO IN THE STORE.
The honest pax will almost immediately say "Would you wait for $xx tip?" They KNOW it's outside of the norm. Dude, quit making it harder for the rest of us1

*DO NOT WAIT.* NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY. NO MATTER HOW MUCH THEY HOLLER. NO MATTER HOW MUCH THEY THREATEN TO CALL UBER/LYFT. *DO...NOT...WAIT. Unless they put cash in your hand first. In Philly (rarely when I drove for 2 yrs in DC), I made SO MUCH MONEY FOR WAITING it was unbelievable.

"Wow, you got here really fast. I still HAVE TO CLOSE UP THE BAR, DO YOU MIND WAITING???"..."Oh, no problem, you still have 3 mins left on the app" (I was just as psycho as they were, super passive aggressive. lol)...Pax understands I mean business. "Will you wait for $20?" I look at him standing by my car, smile broadly, AND PUT OUT MY HAND. A $20 goes in my palm, I say "Take your time, sweetie. You have 15 mins now." I DID THIS SOOOOOOOO many times. Try it.*


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


🤣👍🏿🤑👌🏿 I love it!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


I think they can only do two stops. I try to remember to check if there are stops when I get the png. If there are and I'm on a consecutive ride streak I'll simply cancel as unsafe to pick up (one of those won't break the streak). Otherwise I see stops, don't say a thing and when we get to the first stop if it's shopping or any other nonsense, I tell them I can only wait 3 minutes. When they ask me why, I simply explain that it's because I lose money when I sit, I only get 11 cents a minute which is half minimum wage after I pay for my car expenses. That's there chance to offer me some money, I'll never ask for it. Dash cam is rolling and when they get indigent I say I'm sorry they feel that way, I'm ending the ride, have a nice day and by the way, the ride has been recorded. I know I'm going to get a 1 star and will get them first, rate 1 star and report abusive behavior before they can. I have 4 1 stars right now and I'm good with that


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


I had a guy with like four stops. Pulled up and canceled.

Grocery store stops are an automatic end at first stop. Drive thru, I tell them cash tip or no thank you. Convenience stores I ask them to be mindful of my time.

What I’ve noticed has happened recently are the ghost add a stop at bar close where drunk friends try to save money by hijacking one ride for 2-3 stops. They say that they are close to each other, but they end up running you in different directions. I tell them they can get out and order another ride or pay me cash to get to the next location.

I get the, you’re a d*ck taunt every now and then, but I’m 6’ 3” 230lbs, so I just laugh at them and tell them to get out.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I tell them I can only wait 3 minutes


Does Fuber or Gyft say stops are limited to 3 min wait times? I once called Rohit to inquire and was informed that I "should" wait 10+ mins...which I personally DONT...I only do 2-3 mins, then "end" all the stops and roll. Just curious


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I had a guy with like four stops. Pulled up and canceled.
> 
> Grocery store stops are an automatic end at first stop. Drive thru, I tell them cash tip or no thank you. Convenience stores I ask them to be mindful of my time.
> 
> ...


What’s the problem if the stops are just one of the passengers exiting the car?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The worst of times... said:


> I just want you to know that 2 stops is for picking up or dropping off a 2nd person,


This is true? Does either FUber or Gryft say this anywhere? that "stop and shops" are "not allowed"??? I once called Rohit to ask, and was told that "stops and shops" are very much "ok", and that in fact I "should" wait 10+ mins on them. Personally, I'm not in any economic position to take that kinda financial haircut (ie, money lost while waiting on a pax to go their weekly or monthly grocery run) for "The Community" (AKA, U/L's illustrious and much-esteemed ridership), so Ill do 2-3 mins then "complete" all the rides and roll out. Of course, I do this knowing I'll get a one star, and at times written complain (driver left me, blah blah) combined with a bogus complaint (DUI, speeding, racial issues, etc), but I'll take this over losing money on these extended waits!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

forqalso said:


> What’s the problem if the stops are just one of the passengers exiting the car?


I have no problem with this...the more pax exiting my car the better!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I ALWAYS text or call first when I see stops. Had one last night; "The first stop is an ATM and the second is Taco Bell, then back here. But why do you ask? You're an Uber!"

That was a very satisfying cancel indeed!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I ALWAYS text or call first when I see stops. Had one last night; "The first stop is an ATM and the second is Taco Bell, then back here. But why do you ask? You're an Uber!"
> 
> That was a very satisfying cancel indeed!


OMG...I once GOT stuck with one these return tip 2 stop rides (I think it was .5 mile ATM, across the street to Jack-In-Box drive thru, then .5 mile back home), it was like 30 mins for $5...never again....are there really ants out there who entertain this garbage? If not...then I think pax would give up on it...just walk the 3 blocks to the ATM, fast food place, then back home...asking someone to do these rides makes no financial sense, just none-sensitical...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I ALWAYS text or call first when I see stops. Had one last night; "The first stop is an ATM and the second is Taco Bell, then back here. But why do you ask? You're an Uber!"
> 
> That was a very satisfying cancel indeed!


Yea I might be driving uber
But my name is not Toby...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea I might be driving uber
> But my name is not Toby...


One name would have to be Ben Dover to accept these rides...


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


Uber allows and advertise stop and shop. The pax was only doing what the company told him the service was. What you did was underhanded, against the TOS and quite frankly fraudulent.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Uber allows and advertise stop and shop. The pax was only doing what the company told him the service was. What you did was underhanded, against the TOS and quite frankly fraudulent.


Rohit...is that you???


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Rohit...is that you???


I get advertisements from Uber saying I should order an XL to do chores or grocier shopping. The pax is innocent. He is using the services as advertised from Uber. Completing the ride without him is wrong.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Completing the ride without him is wrong.





Highland Potato Lord said:


> I get advertisements from Uber saying I should order an XL to do chores or grocier shopping. The pax is innocent. He is using the services as advertised from Uber. Completing the ride without him is wrong.


I drive a compact car....and waited 3 mins....who is "in the wrong"?


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> I drive a compact car....and waited 3 mins....who is "in the wrong"?


He was being cheap ordering X instead of XL but still using the services as advertised. You should have just canceled if you don't want the ride but by finishing the trip without him you committed fraud and thievery.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

#1husler said:


> I have no problem with this...the more pax exiting my car the better!


Me either; but I was asking nosurgenodrive who said he ends the ride as so as one passenger exits.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> He was being cheap ordering X instead of XL but still using the services as advertised. You should have just canceled if you don't want the ride but by finishing the trip without him you committed fraud and thievery.


Ok got it, thou shall not finish rides in such a manner.. how long should our XL drivers friends wait on the "stop and shop"?


----------



## alibaba40 (Mar 7, 2020)

Tell it before it leaves the car that you are not responsible for anything it leaves in the car. If it doesn't come back after 5 minutes, leave, leave it in the car and deliver it to the Uber office when you have time.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> He was being cheap ordering X instead of XL


Ive never driven XL, only X and..it might just be me (my experiences) but...in any given driving session I get A LOT of pings from Walmart, Target, etc., and these are almost ALWAYS grocery pick ups, so...this nuance (only XL is legit for grocery runs) seems to have been lost on pax? again, that might just be unique to me, I have no idea....


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Ok got it, thou shall not finish rides in such a manner.. how long should our XL drivers friends wait on the "stop and shop"?


That is not the point. I know you are looking at this from a practical element for the driver but pax have a prarical side too. If they are paying for time they figure they are using the services. See taxi doesn't advertise shopping so people know they are going to have to order a new taxi or pay the taxi driver more in cash or venmo. With Uber though they advertise people ordering xl for all day shopping. So who's fault is it? Pax just figures that this is a service offered, they don't know the details of pay with Uber and driver. Uber is the problem here, not pax. Fraudinf or stealing from the innocent pax is not right here. Uber is your ptoblem.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

alibaba40 said:


> Tell it before it leaves the car that you are not responsible for anything it leaves in the car. If it doesn't come back after 5 minutes, leave, leave it in the car and deliver it to the Uber office when you have time.


But not continuing this ride is fraud and/or an illegal activity?


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Ive never driven XL, only X and..it might just be me (my experiences) but...in any given driving session I get A LOT of pings from Walmart, Target, etc., and these are almost ALWAYS grocery pick ups, so...this nuance (only XL is legit for grocery runs) seems to have been lost on pax? again, that might just be unique to me, I have no idea....


From my understanding these are money losing trips for XL too unless if it is on surge. That is not the point. It is how the service is advertised. Using one Uber to pick up and drop off friends is advertised. Now there is hourly black service. Uber is pushing this and and telling pax to order this way.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> That is not the point. I know you are looking at this from a practical element for the driver but pax have a prarical side too. If they are paying for time they figure they are using the services. See taxi doesn't advertise shopping so people know they are going to have to order a new taxi or pay the taxi driver more in cash or venmo. With Uber though they advertise people ordering xl for all day shopping. So who's fault is it? Pax just figures that this is a service offered, they don't know the details of pay with Uber and driver. Uber is the problem here, not pax. Fraudinf or stealing from the innocent pax is not right here. Uber is your ptoblem.


We need to do what's best for the Community, full stop.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> But not continuing this ride is fraud and/or an illegal activity?


You can cancel, even though that is unfair to the pax, but when you finish the ride without them that is fraud.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> We need to do what's best for the Community, full stop.


Hey if you don't like your terms with Uber quit and do something else. There is a huge labor shortage and wages are skyrocketing. This is the perfect time to find a new high paying career. Know how many people have found new jobs paying 2x or more what they were making before this last year? Or people getting into new professions making six figure careers? You don't like Uber this is the perfect time to find something else.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> You can cancel, even though that is unfair to the pax


Cancelling after 5 mins is unfair to the pax?, What might be more fair, less fraudulent?, etc.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Cancelling after 5 mins is unfair to the pax?, What might be more fair, less fraudulent?, etc.


Canceling and not continuing the trip like you did without rider which is fraudulent.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> I ALWAYS text or call first when I see stops. Had one last night; "The first stop is an ATM and the second is Taco Bell, then back here. But why do you ask? You're an Uber!"
> 
> That was a very satisfying cancel indeed!


“That’s why I asked!” /cancel


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Canceling and not continuing the trip like you did without rider which is fraudulent.


Found the Community Assist Champion.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> That is not the point. I know you are looking at this from a practical element for the driver but pax have a prarical side too. If they are paying for time they figure they are using the services. See taxi doesn't advertise shopping so people know they are going to have to order a new taxi or pay the taxi driver more in cash or venmo. With Uber though they advertise people ordering xl for all day shopping. So who's fault is it? Pax just figures that this is a service offered, they don't know the details of pay with Uber and driver. Uber is the problem here, not pax. Fraudinf or stealing from the innocent pax is not right here. Uber is your ptoblem.


They are not paying for time. They are renting a seat in your car from point A to point B. They pay a FIXED rate for that seat rental, no matter how long it takes you to transport them from point A to point B.

That rate they pay does not change, no matter how long they sit in that seat they rented, and go inside to shop.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Found the Community Assist Champion.


Dude...this is totally Rohit....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> They are not paying for time. They are renting a seat in your car from point A to point B. They pay a FIXED rate for that seat rental, no matter how long it takes you to transport them from point A to point B.
> 
> That rate they pay does not change, no matter how long they sit in that seat they rented, and go inside to shop.


That's not the point...I need to take the "pax point of view", then just sit and wait as long as needed.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> They are not paying for time. They are renting a seat in your car from point A to point B. They pay a FIXED rate for that seat rental, no matter how long it takes you to transport them from point A to point B.
> 
> That rate they pay does not change, no matter how long they sit in that seat they rented, and go inside to shop.


You should see the advertisements and emails Uber sends to pax. Uber is trying to go beyond taxi service and trying to do a per hour/day livery service. That is why they have Uber Black Houry, why they advertise chores with XL and picking up groups of peoples in X. You can see the confusion? Pax are being told to order rides to do hourly trips, yet some drivers are not on board Ubers vision.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> You should see the advertisements and emails Uber sends to pax. Uber is trying to go beyond taxi service and trying to do a per hour/day livery service. That is why they have Uber Black Houry, why they advertise chores with XL and picking up groups of peoples in X. You can see the confusion? Pax are being told to order rides to do hourly trips, yet some drivers are not on board Ubers vision.


IDGAF what Uber is advertising to pax.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> yet some drivers are not on board Ubers vision.


some driver lack empathy and understanding.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> IDGAF what Uber is advertising to pax.


Well I am telling you. You work for Uber or on their platform, so what they advertise to pax is effecting you right now. That is why you get people requesting these rides.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> some driver lack empathy and understanding.


Yes I can see that, to the point that many steal or commit felonies like fraud.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> That is not the point. I know you are looking at this from a practical element for the driver but pax have a prarical side too. If they are paying for time they figure they are using the services. See taxi doesn't advertise shopping so people know they are going to have to order a new taxi or pay the taxi driver more in cash or venmo. With Uber though they advertise people ordering xl for all day shopping. So who's fault is it? Pax just figures that this is a service offered, they don't know the details of pay with Uber and driver. Uber is the problem here, not pax. Fraudinf or stealing from the innocent pax is not right here. Uber is your ptoblem.


Shut up


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Well I am telling you. You work for Uber or on their platform, so what they advertise to pax is effecting you right now. That is why you get people requesting these rides.


UberChiefPIT clearly needs to get on board with it!


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Shut up


Please tell us how you really feel.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Please tell us how you really feel.


Well...Im feeling we need to be more fair to the pax...


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Well...Im feeling we need to be more fair to the pax...


You are trying to be funny, but what you need to do is realize that you work under a corporation that decisions effect you and if you don't like it find a new line of work, but don't take it out on pax.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Yes I can see that, to the point that many steal or commit felonies like fraud.


LOL there is no felony or fraud in cancelling a pax who wants you to wait for them while they shop.

This FNG. 🤣


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> You are trying to be funny, but what you need to do is realize that you work under a corporation that decisions effect you and if you don't like it find a new line of work, but don't take it out on pax.


Ive done close too 25k trips witha 4.93 rating over 6 years. What have you done too service the community troll?

I treat pax fair an I treat the 2 companies if you can call them that the way they treat me. Im not a charity Im an independent contractor dummy....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> You are trying to be funny, but what you need to do is realize that you work under a corporation that decisions effect you and if you don't like it find a new line of work, but don't take it out on pax.


No, no no, no,nothing funny here...as getting a felony for canceling a ride is no laughing matter....but when and where has this happened? which state? California? because I'm doubtful that any court in Arizona would consider that a felony?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> No, no no, no,nothing funny here...as getting a felony for canceling a ride is no laughing matter....but when and where has this happened? which state? California? because I'm doubtful that any court in Arizona would consider that a felony?


I wonder if anyone has notified Uber that they have a “Commit Felony” button in their app. lol


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I wonder if anyone has notified Uber that they have a “Commit Felony” button in their app. lol


I know that eating someone's UE order is a misdemeanor....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> I know that eating someone's UE order is a misdemeanor....


Well that’s theft…if done before the app tells you you waited long enough and to drive off.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Well that’s theft…if done before the app tells you you waited long enough and to drive off.


If its a more upmarket meal, like Chipotle (as opposed to Popeyes), its considered that much more fraudulent!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> We need to do what's best for the Community, full stop.


Your ‘name’ is a lie. Or a joke. 
You are not any kind of hustler.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> You are trying to be funny, but what you need to do is realize that you work under a corporation that decisions effect you and if you don't like it find a new line of work, but don't take it out on pax.


Hey 
It’s a free enough county (so far) that he can spend his time and money any way he wants. 
Somebody has to do the stupid work.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Your ‘name’ is a lie. Or a joke.
> You are not any kind of hustler.


Well..the Lyft Team assured me that I just need to accept all rides (not worry about money) and the rest will, apparently, all fall into place....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Well..the Lyft Team assured me that I just need to accept all rides (not worry about money) and the rest will, apparently, all fall into place....


LoL And it will I’m sure. 
Did they offer lube?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> LoL And it will I’m sure.
> Did they offer lube?


They sent me a link for that...Lyft branded lube I can purchase from their beloved Lyft shop, with thanks from The Community (AKA, the illustrious and much-admired Lyft ridership)...


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

forqalso said:


> Me either; but I was asking nosurgenodrive who said he ends the ride as so as one passenger exits.


It’s the ghost add ons and the stops that send me in three different directions. I accepted one ride, not three.

I’m an independent contractor, so if I’m not given this information before I accept the ride, I’m completely comfortable canceling as soon as I figure it out.

Bar close is a premium where each ride should net me at least $10 extra per ride. That is a my standard that I refuse to deviate from, especially with Uber and Lyft stealing all of the money.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It’s the ghost add ons and the stops that send me in three different directions. I accepted one ride, not three.
> 
> I’m an independent contractor, so if I’m not given this information before I accept the ride, I’m completely comfortable canceling as soon as I figure it out.
> 
> Bar close is a premium where each ride should net me at least $10 extra per ride. That is a my standard that I refuse to deviate from, especially with Uber and Lyft stealing all of the money.


Oh my my my....another Felon here....


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Canceling and not continuing the trip like you did without rider which is fraudulent.


How is this scenerio fraud? The rider isn't charged for the stops after the first stop if the ride is ended at the first stop. so no financial harm to the rider.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> How is this scenerio fraud? The rider isn't charged for the stops after the first stop if the ride is ended at the first stop. so no financial harm to the rider.


Dude, its totally like a felony in Potato's state....Potato, you said it's a felony in California or NY?


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

#1husler said:


> Does Fuber or Gyft say stops are limited to 3 min wait times? I once called Rohit to inquire and was informed that I "should" wait 10+ mins...which I personally DONT...I only do 2-3 mins, then "end" all the stops and roll. Just curious


YOU choose how long to wait. You are an independent contractor and DO NOT HAVE TO WAIT AT ALL. Stops are for letting ppl in or dropping off the 2nd person. THAT IS ALL. *DEFINATELY NOT 10 MINS!!!!!!!!!!!!*! wtf??!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WAY!!!


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

#1husler said:


> This is true? Does either FUber or Gryft say this anywhere? that "stop and shops" are "not allowed"??? I once called Rohit to ask, and was told that "stops and shops" are very much "ok", and that in fact I "should" wait 10+ mins on them. Personally, I'm not in any economic position to take that kinda financial haircut (ie, money lost while waiting on a pax to go their weekly or monthly grocery run) for "The Community" (AKA, U/L's illustrious and much-esteemed ridership), so Ill do 2-3 mins then "complete" all the rides and roll out. Of course, I do this knowing I'll get a one star, and at times written complain (driver left me, blah blah) combined with a bogus complaint (DUI, speeding, racial issues, etc), but I'll take this over losing money on these extended waits!


You absolutely positively DO NOT HAVE TO WAIT for someone to shop! A multi stop ride is for picking up or dropping off a 2nd passenger/friend of the main pax. There is NO WAY Uber or Lyft can tell you to wait or for how long. You get paid PER RIDE for an upfront agreed upon price. There is nothing in that ride that provides payment for you to wait. *DO...NOT...WAIT...*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Rohit...is that you???


No, it is either another Uber Boy Scout or
















forqalso said:


> What’s the problem if the stops are just one of the passengers exiting the car?


It depends on what it is. If it is more or less in a line, it is tolerable. If they are going in different directions, it is a money-loser. The other problem is that if it is drunk brolinskis, you might not be able to get then out of your car.


To answer Original Poster's question, no, I would not do this. I do not do stops without a substantial tip.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

just dont drive around the uofa man, those college trash are not worth your sanity. I would rather drive ghetto than those clowns, and it has been better for me.

some people are just not meant to be in a university, they should be in the army instead


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

One lady made a stop at Walgreens on Lyft. I was like, "Forget this nonsense." The reason being it was a busy night. Then after I cancelled the ride it totally vanished and the app wanted to help me with the ride. So I clicked on it and it didn't appear to do anything. The real sweetheart deal was that she added the stop AFTER the ride begun. How would they have even alerted to me that it would have a stop?

Anyway, this ride really stunk because I wasted 15 mins on picking her up and then dropping her off. What really sucked was I was on a streak and probably wouldn't have picked up this rider in the first place. Even with this B.S 15 mins wasted, I made a ton that night. 

What's some real B.S is this is a big city I was in. I mean it wouldn't take long to get another ride. In a small town I could understand there might not be another Lyft so no one could pick her up.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> just dont drive around the uofa man, those college trash are not worth your sanity. I would rather drive ghetto than those clowns, and it has been better for me.
> 
> some people are just not meant to be in a university, they should be in the army instead


I love it when UofA students "uber" to class....Piper summons her serf/ant to wait 5 mins (or more) until she avails herself so her serf/ant can drive her royal highness 4 blocks from her luxury highrise apartment to lecture (she might allow her serf/ant to take her through the Starbucks drive through for her double, slim, low-fat latte)....I'll do these rides when I'm going for Quest or consecutive rides...but otherwise it makes no financial sense, and it just kinda annoying and obnoxious.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I wasted 15 mins on picking her up


You responded to a 15 min away ping on Grfyt?


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

For those that can't read OP said he finished the ride without the pax. That us fraud. Fake service for money in exchange is illegal.


----------



## ChicagoMike (Nov 14, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Uber allows and advertise stop and shop. The pax was only doing what the company told him the service was. What you did was underhanded, against the TOS and quite frankly fraudulent.


uber does not advertise a "stop and shop" service. the website clearly states stops are less than 3 minutes, hardly enough time to "shop" anywhere. i'd cut them some slack and allow 5 if it's a gas station or something like that, but at a walmart or jewel, 3 minutes and i'm gone. 

Uber Help


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> You responded to a 15 min away ping on Grfyt?


No, it took 5 mins to pick her up, 5 mins to drive her and about 2 minutes waiting for her to come outside. Then maybe 3 minutes waiting for her at Walgreens before I cancelled.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ChicagoMike said:


> uber does not advertise a "stop and shop" service.


I was also confused by this....because I never seen advertisements from U/L suggesting that I should use RS for stop and shop, or going to make a social visit while some ant has to wait in 5, 10, 15 + mins in a the car as I say hi to a friend or check on a loved one, etc...this is more for a metered taxi, not for low-ball RS fares...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Does Fuber or Gyft say stops are limited to 3 min wait times? I once called Rohit to inquire and was informed that I "should" wait 10+ mins...which I personally DONT...I only do 2-3 mins, then "end" all the stops and roll. Just curious


I can't seem to save the url but here's what it still says on the Uber site when I search help for "stops" (I added the bold)

*Request a ride with multiple stops*
You can request that your driver make multiple stops when requesting a ride. Here's how:

1. Open the Uber app and tap the "Where To?" box
2. Tap "+ Add multiple stops" to add up to 2 additional stops
3. Tap "DONE" to continue

Stops will be made in the order they're added. To remove a stop, tap the "X" next to it.

*Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes.* If you're splitting your fare, it will be split for the entire ride, not split by the cost to each stop.

NOTE: This feature is not available on Uber Pool rides.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I can't seem to save the url but here's what it still says on the Uber site when I search help for "stops" (I added the bold)
> 
> *Request a ride with multiple stops*
> You can request that your driver make multiple stops when requesting a ride. Here's how:
> ...


Ok this is FUber, thats great...something tangible I can refer back to (ie, "hey remember you agreed to keep stops to less than 3 mins")...I think I had messaged Gryft, and Rohit said I'd be prepared to wait 10+ mins, in fact...he seemed to suggest I settle in for an unlimited wait (which I cant afford to do)...does Gryft literature set a similar "time limit?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> No, it took 5 mins to pick her up, 5 mins to drive her and about 2 minutes waiting for her to come outside. Then maybe 3 minutes waiting for her at Walgreens before I cancelled.


Right, thats the point...the time adds up but necessary the $$$, because we're paid by the mile....one can easily lose 15-20 mins on the return trip (.5 mile each way) stop and shops (smokes run, fast food drive thru, etc), for what becomes a $2.75 ride, which doesn't make financial sense (especially when you subtract overhead costs).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Ok this is FUber, thats great...something tangible I can refer back to (ie, "hey remember you agreed to keep stops to less than 3 mins")...I think I had messaged Gryft, and Rohit said I'd be prepared to wait 10+ mins, in fact...he seemed to suggest I settle in for an unlimited wait (which I cant afford to do)...does Gryft literature set a similar "time limit?


I don't really worry about Lyft as much because ratings fall off faster and you get one 1 star free. Best I can tell, Lyft says nothing to the passenger. In the driver help they say the following which supports what you did: 

*Changes to the address or multiple stops*
If passengers want to change their drop-off location or add a stop, they can update it in the app during the ride (except for Lyft Shared rides).
The app alerts you when a passenger adds a stop or changes their drop-off location.
Rides with added stops will likely be longer and result in higher earnings.
*Waiting at a stop*
If a passenger asks you to wait for them at a stop, set expectations by agreeing on wait time. Taking a moment to do this will help make your ride easier and frustration-free.
If the passenger doesn’t return at the agreed-upon time, feel free to end the ride. You can also suggest the passenger request a new Lyft when they’re ready to go.
*How to end a ride at a stop*

Don’t cancel the ride — this will cancel the whole ride, and you won’t be paid for the part that you drove.
Instead, tap ‘Slide to drop off.’


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> For those that can't read OP said he finished the ride without the pax. That us fraud. Fake service for money in exchange is illegal.


OH my.
I am clutching my wife's pearls (she slapped me).

It is ILLEGAL?
WHAT are we gonna do?

News flash: They letting felons out of jail with no bail. Shop lifter's can't be 'molested'. Let em go.
But ... running a meter too long .. "FREEZE DIRTBAG. DROP OR WE SHOOT"

LoL


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Cvillegordo said:


> I ALWAYS text or call first when I see stops. Had one last night; "The first stop is an ATM and the second is Taco Bell, then back here. But why do you ask? You're an Uber!"
> 
> That was a very satisfying cancel indeed!


I L-O-V-E your response. I bet that WAS a very satisfying cancel! LET THEM TAKE A F**KING TAXI if they want to run errands! That is NOT what 2 stops are for! ATM, yes. Taco Bell, NO.

*How it works: Pickup, atm, home. There is not supposed to be ANY extra stops more than that. The 2nd stop could be home, their friends house, or some corner. There is NOT an addtl stop in there, unless something is different in your city from the thousands of rides I did.*


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

You're losing money with multiple stops.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't really worry about Lyft as much because ratings fall off faster and you get one 1 star free. Best I can tell, Lyft says nothing to the passenger. In the driver help they say the following which supports what you did:
> 
> *Changes to the address or multiple stops*
> If passengers want to change their drop-off location or add a stop, they can update it in the app during the ride (except for Lyft Shared rides).
> ...


"...change their drop-off location or add *a* stop" ....*A *stop.* NOT* 2 stops. Pickup, go to 1 stop (DECIDE on the wait time: I tell them 2 mins unless they put a cash tip in my hand first), then home or wherever they want to be DROPPED OFF. There isn't ANOTHER stop in there, then home. *WHY are drivers LETTING pax take advantage of them???*


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The worst of times... said:


> WHY are drivers LETTING pax take advantage of them???


Because Lyft Team blows up my inbox with warnings/musings about how its "good" for "The Community" (AKA, the illustrious and much esteemed Lyft ridership) to accept every/any ride...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The worst of times... said:


> "...change their drop-off location or add *a* stop" ....*A *stop.* NOT* 2 stops. Pickup, go to 1 stop (DECIDE on the wait time: I tell them 2 mins unless they put a cash tip in my hand first), then home or wherever they want to be DROPPED OFF. There isn't ANOTHER stop in there, then home. *WHY are drivers LETTING pax take advantage of them???*


You are preaching to the choir. On Uber it's easy. When I accept a ride I try to remember to check for stops. If so, I cancel, no need to get into it. I only drive when it's busy so another ping will be along shortly. On Lyft it's a little harder. Have to click arrived to see if it has stops. If it does you can cancel, shuffle or cancel for no mask, I'll leave it to the reader to decide how to weigh morals vs. getting paid.

If you add after we start then I will have the difficult conversation of no and you have the option to offer cash. Same goes for drivethrus.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If so, I cancel, no need to get into it.


This is also my MO when hustling FUber...I accept ride, then next check for multi-stops...and of course weed any out, just because it opens up a portal for too much time wastage (my market only pays .11 per min on wait, so its just not worth it..there are UP members who crow about how much they get while waiting, but that NOT my market)....I also dont have time to call, message to ask about and/or negotiate the stops, its easier to just cancel and get the next ping which hits also immediately anyway...If I was in a super slow market, then yes...I might call/text to deliberate about the stops.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Because Lyft Team blows up my inbox with warnings/musings about how its "good" for "The Community" (AKA, the illustrious and much esteemed Lyft ridership) to accept every/any ride...


Come on.
I know you don't care
I get a lot of spam too.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


Fu*king Fuber loves new ways to squeeze as much time out of us as possible without paying up. It's like adding $1.00 bonus on a ride not realizing I live in So Cal where rent for a 1 bed is like $2500 and gas is $5.79/gallon...Yeah that's $1 goes a long way!


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Oh my my my....another Felon here....


No reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Fu*king Fuber loves new ways to squeeze as much time out of us as possible without paying up. It's like adding $1.00 bonus on a ride not realizing I live in So Cal where rent for a 1 bed is like $2500 and gas is $5.79/gallon...Yeah that's $1 goes a long way!


hey, don't forget that generous $.50 gas surcharge....so, its like $1.50, sweet!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Same goes for drivethrus.


This one is the worst....I often have to just drop pax off at their fast-food venue of choice, end the ride there and move on. Again, I level with them and explain that I can't afford to wait in a drive thru queue at .09 a min. With that said, Tucson has a large legion of snow-bird hobby drivers who do RS "for fun", and would fun that scenario "fun" so i know one of them will eventually pick up these pax.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I had a pick up late one night at the local jail. Turned out to be a guy just released, and I didn't notice that the ride was 2+ hours when I accepted, he jumped in and said; "Going to Lynchburg, we need to stop and pick up some beers and smokes for the trip!" Hahaha!

A. No we're not going to Lynchburg.
B. No smoking, no drinking in ubers.

Cancel. I felt a "little" bad for the guy as he dejectedly walked off down the dark road towards the store. I guess as long as you have beers and smokes it doesn't matter that you're two hours from home.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I had a pick up late one night at the local jail. Turned out to be a guy just released, and I didn't notice that the ride was 2+ hours when I accepted, he jumped in and said; "Going to Lynchburg, we need to stop and pick up some beers and smokes for the trip!" Hahaha!
> 
> A. No we're not going to Lynchburg.
> B. No smoking, no drinking in ubers.
> ...


Hell, if there was a beer in it for me, I'd of done that ride.



montecristo said:


> No reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.


NO prosecutor in Cali would bring a felony charge for murder.
They don't even require bail.
Let em out the next day ....


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


Had a chick get in my car who added 3 stops...dropping off food to her friends who had covid..ended the trip and left her while she was running up the street trying to figure out where her friend is who wasnt picking up the phone...san francisco, you cant just sit there and wait on the side of the road unless you want a ticket by the zombie meter maids...not worth it and a waste of time.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


I didn't know there could be multiple stops. I politely tell people, "I can wait 5 minutes. If the stop takes longer than that, I'll have to end the ride, and you'll need to get another Uber. They've all been fine with that, and I've rarely left someone..


----------



## Lyfting684 (May 21, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> With Uber though they advertise people ordering xl for all day shopping. So who's fault is it? Pax just figures that this is a service offered, they don't know the details of pay with Uber and driver.


This is news to me. Where do you see uber offering an all day shopping service? Im very curious because I haven't seen this.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

If I know its going to be an extended stop and I can't wait, I tell the passenger I can't wait that long so I'll just end the trip at the store and they can request another Uber when they are ready. Never had a problem with that. Other times if the stop just takes way too long, I'll just end the trip and move on. it's tricky if they leave a hostage bag or person in the car, though. If the round trip is taking me away from where I want to be, then sometimes I will just end the trip right there and ditch them.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Lyfting684 said:


> This is news to me. Where do you see uber offering an all day shopping service? Im very curious because I haven't seen this.


It's in select markets. Uber is testing a driver by the hour, unlimited stops.


----------



## Lyfting684 (May 21, 2018)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> It's in select markets. Uber is testing a driver by the hour, unlimited stops.


That's some serious BS unless they are offering serious money. I mean, I would drive someones ass around all day if I was guaranteed $60/hr but I know that's not happening. I picked up 2 women who were here on vacation and were going to different shopping malls and they asked if I would be their driver for the day and would have done it for them if I didnt already have other plans.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m an XL and I wait 3 mins unless it’s a regular tipper or there is up front cash involved. 
I also shuffle X requests with multiple shopping carts.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> So last night yours truly was so locked in on wrapping up a "consequtive rides" and "quest" that I didn't realize a pax not only ensnared me in the dreaded return trip Walmart "stop and shop" BUT had done it x 2, with "stop and shops" in 1!? (I natively didn't know there was such a thing).
> 
> In fact, this only dawned on me when pax was in the car and on the phone call, droning on and on about it...
> 
> ...


I take a screenshot including the time of my stop and then another one when I leave after three minutes of waiting


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Does Fuber or Gyft say stops are limited to 3 min wait times? I once called Rohit to inquire and was informed that I "should" wait 10+ mins...which I personally DONT...I only do 2-3 mins, then "end" all the stops and roll. Just curious


Not sure who Rohit is but he is full of shit. 5 minutes tops unless cash hits my palm.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

OCBob said:


> Not sure who Rohit is but he is full of shit.


He asks you how you day is going, thanks your profusely if you ask about his, then also thanks you even more for doing such an awesome job serving the community (all read off of a script)...he feels the pain of all your issues (ie, pax wanting you to wait 30+ mins, with zero tip, during their shopping sprees) and assures you he will resolve them all (except whatever problem you're bringing to him)...call him sometime via the Uber helpline, tell him #1husler sent you!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> He asks you how you day is going, thanks your profusely if you ask about his, then also thanks you even more for doing such an awesome job serving the community (all read off of a script)...he feels the pain of all your issues (ie, pax wanting you to wait 30+ mins, with zero tip, during their shopping sprees) and assures you he will resolve them all (except whatever problem you're bringing to him)...call him sometime via the Uber helpline, tell him #1husler sent you!


😒


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> I take a screenshot including the time of my stop and then another one when I leave after three minutes of waiting
> View attachment 668181


UNDER 5 mins!?, whoa...like Uber hypes multi-stops and then expects pax to keep it to 2:59??? Another example of Uber putting drivers in situations where they're be financially taken advantage of, while making money for Uber!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> UNDER 5 mins!?, whoa...like Uber hypes multi-stops and then expects pax to keep it to 2:59??? Another example of Uber putting drivers in situations where they're be financially taken advantage of, while making money for Uber!


It says in the manual please remember to keep stops under three minutes
Stops are to let someone in or out (not to shop


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> It says in the manual please remember to keep stops under three minutes
> Stops are to let someone in or out (not to shop


Funny that...most pax I drive who do the multi-stops seem to "forget" such nuances (some outright announce that they will need 5 mins, 10 mins, etc), and if a cash or venmo/cash app tip is not rendered upfront yet left behind. We are the "bad guys" for doing this, of course, but its better for my bottom line at the end of the day, so I tend not to care.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Does Fuber or Gyft say stops are limited to 3 min wait times? I once called Rohit to inquire and was informed that I "should" wait 10+ mins...which I personally DONT...I only do 2-3 mins, then "end" all the stops and roll. Just curious


I also don’t hit the stop button until they get back in the car. It alleviates getting another call and the next passenger obviously is annoyed you’re not moving.


----------

